# Covid finally hit home



## José Herring (Jan 29, 2022)

I learned a few hours ago that my son has tested positive for covid. He was exposed on Sat last week when one of his friends got sick then tested positive for covid. I am out of town and haven't seen him since yesterday. He developed his first symptoms just shortly after I left. So I am not sure that I am exposed. As of 1:45 on Thursday I took a test while on the road traveling and it has come up negative. My wife took the PCR test on Thursday and she tested negative. I will take another test tomorrow and a test everyday until we all are in the clear.

So far his symptoms are only mild. Stuffy nose and sneezing. He is getting better he said and that today was better than yesterday. 

My strong desire is that he gets fully better soon. That my wife who is still with him doesn't get it. And that whomever he was in contact with remains healthy. 

I don't share my religious beliefs openly with others as I tend to lean towards one's religious beliefs are their own. But I will say that I believe in the human spirit and I believe in the power of thought to heal the body (along with proper medical care). 

So, at this time, should I have anybody here on this forum that does think somewhat kindly of me, I would like to ask that you put in a thought, a prayer, or what ever you may believe in and deeply wish my son, wife and family well.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 29, 2022)

❤️ José, I wish your son, your wife, yourself and your whole family all the best and hope he will get better soon.


----------



## cloudbuster (Jan 29, 2022)

All the best to you and your family, José. I've been through it about 10 days ago, some coughing, loss of smell.and taste for a couple days and that was it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 29, 2022)

My prayers are with your family.

Covid can be awful, but it isn't always. I pray that your family is spared a severe experience.

I have had it twice, but unconfirmed (it was early days), and got off lightly. My sister's family has had Covid twice, too. Once not too badly, and once very horribly and severely. But they all came through it.


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 29, 2022)

Fingers crossed man! My son (3) had it before Christmas and luckily was over it in a week. They are quite robust these young folk. x


----------



## J-M (Jan 29, 2022)

All the best to you and your family, José!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Jan 29, 2022)

*José*, my thoughts and prayers are with you, your son, your wife, and everyone else in your circle. Hoping for the best possible outcome.

Healing thoughts and wishes,

Geoff


----------



## Geomir (Jan 29, 2022)

From the bottom of my heart, I wish you and your family all the best. Your son will recover fast, and your family will be safe. You have all my positive thoughs.


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 29, 2022)

Best wishes for all of you! ❤️


----------



## AudioLoco (Jan 29, 2022)

Wish you and your family the best dear Josè!


----------



## emilio_n (Jan 29, 2022)

I wish a fast recover to your son, José.
My parents passed COVID 15 days ago, and even the are around 80, the managed quite well. I suppose that they had 3 jabs already helped a little. 
For young and heathy people, looks this variant is much more mild. All the best for all your family.


----------



## el-bo (Jan 29, 2022)

All the best, for your son's recovery y ¡Que te vaya bien!


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 29, 2022)

The younger people I know who have had covid didn’t have any real problems (as opposed to some older, unvaxxed folks). My best wishes to you and your family. Hopefully your son just has mild symptoms, which I think is probably likely. Be safe!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 29, 2022)

There is no worse feeling than your kid being sick and being powerless to do anything to make them better. Good luck to you and your family, Jose. Hope your son’s symptoms stay mild, go away soon and the rest of your family doesn’t catch it.


----------



## MartinH. (Jan 29, 2022)

My best wishes for you and your family José!


----------



## Henning (Jan 29, 2022)

All the best for you and your family. Sending good vibes over from the old world!


----------



## rudi (Jan 29, 2022)

Positive vibes to you and all your family. Hoping for a prompt recovery.
All the best!


----------



## Alex Fraser (Jan 29, 2022)

Two of my children have had it. It floored my eldest daughter, she couldn't move for a week.
(My niece and nephew were infected in December and have just tested positive _again_. It's rife.)

Best wishes José! Hopefully it'll pass through without drama.🤞


----------



## CATDAD (Jan 29, 2022)

We just had a major surgery delayed this month due to Covid which was heartbreaking, but we got through the sickness itself without too much trouble! The initial few days were terrible and I would randomly taste cigarettes in my mouth for a few weeks, but otherwise it was mostly just passive general fatigue.

Don't be too surprised if it sticks around for a little while after, even when it's mild it can take awhile to shake off the remnant fatigue and cough! 

Best wishes to your fam, this seems like a "good" round to get it if it's going to happen. I'm sure they'll be good to go in no time!


----------



## Tralen (Jan 29, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I learned a few hours ago that my son has tested positive for covid. He was exposed on Sat last week when one of his friends got sick then tested positive for covid. I am out of town and haven't seen him since yesterday. He developed his first symptoms just shortly after I left. So I am not sure that I am exposed. As of 1:45 on Thursday I took a test while on the road traveling and it has come up negative. My wife took the PCR test on Thursday and she tested negative. I will take another test tomorrow and a test everyday until we all are in the clear.
> 
> So far his symptoms are only mild. Stuffy nose and sneezing. He is getting better he said and that today was better than yesterday.
> 
> ...


I wish a speedy recovery for your son, José, and that this damn disease stay clear from your wife and everyone else.

A big hug for you here from Brazil, stay strong.


----------



## toomanynotes (Jan 29, 2022)

It'll be fine. I've had it twice. Best wishes for you all for a speedy recovery


----------



## kevinh (Jan 29, 2022)

Positive thoughts Jose. Rest, hydrate, and keep that spirit up  Even in extreme cases, doctors now know how to treat unlike the start of the pandemic. All the best.


----------



## Marsen (Jan 29, 2022)

All the best for you and your family, José!


----------



## tcollins (Jan 29, 2022)

Praying.


----------



## Double Helix (Jan 29, 2022)

Positive energy headed your (plural) way


----------



## Rob (Jan 30, 2022)

Sending you my best thoughts José


----------



## KEM (Jan 31, 2022)

Hope you guys are doing well and keep pushing through it!!


----------



## wahey73 (Jan 31, 2022)

Wish you and your family all the best José and a fast recovery for your son.


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Jan 31, 2022)

Best wishes from our family to yours José! 
We have had many friends whose families were infected by Omicron recently and they all pulled through within a week or two. These were stressful times for sure but they're all better now, back to normal.


----------



## webs (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## José Herring (Feb 1, 2022)

Progress report.

I feel like your kind thoughts are working. My son is symptom free today.


Unfortunately after 4 days of negative test I tested positive. Nothing major is happening other than I feel like I have to cough when I try to sleep. Annoying as hell but if I had to get it then this is the way I want it if that makes sense.

Wife seems to be untouched by it for now.

Overall symptoms have been very mild. I was visiting my parents when I heard the news of my son. I did take precautions and left as soon as the test came back positive. So far they are doing well with negative test.

I believe there are three sides to life the material world and one's own inner world of thought and the thoughts of others and they are connected. News like this takes a toll on my own morale and reading all the well wishes has helped more than I could ever express. 

Thank you.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 1, 2022)

@José Herring 
Get Better! Wishing you and your family a quick and speedy recovery.


----------



## webs (Feb 1, 2022)

May the healing and wellness continue!


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 1, 2022)

José, happy to hear about your son. And of course best wishes for yourself, may you get better soon! Let me know if there’s anything I can do for you or the family. ❤️


----------



## José Herring (Feb 1, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> José, happy to hear about your son. And of course best wishes for yourself, may you get better soon! Let me know if there’s anything I can do for you or the family. ❤️


Just keep posting. I love reading about the new gear and pluggins. Takes my mind off things.


----------



## SupremeFist (Feb 1, 2022)

I just bought Pathfinder Cello! (Get well soon! x}


----------



## Tatiana Gordeeva (Feb 1, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I believe there are three sides to life the material world and one's own inner world of thought and the thoughts of others and they are connected. News like this takes a toll on my own morale and reading all the well wishes has helped more than I could ever express.


This reminds me of Helmuth Plessner's _Levels of Organic Life and the Human:
_


Spoiler: Some philosophy stuff... Enter carefully...












Edit: I'm of course reiterating my best wishes to your family!
Edit2: one for @doctoremmet : Plessner was in Groningen!


----------



## MauroPantin (Feb 2, 2022)

My best to you and your family, Jose! Hope you recover quickly and painlessly.


----------



## rnb_2 (Feb 2, 2022)

José - best wishes to your entire family that everyone comes through with mild cases (at worst) and no lingering effects.


----------



## mgaewsj (Feb 2, 2022)

🙏


----------



## R. Naroth (Feb 2, 2022)

Get well soon José. Sending you positive vibes.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 2, 2022)

Jose, even before the vaccines, the vast, vast majority of people who got covid didn't get dangerously sick. 

Of course I sympathize, but you'll all be fine.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 2, 2022)

By the way, I'm personally more of a healthcare professionals than thoughts and prayers GUY, but how can anyone not believe in the human spirit?!


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Feb 2, 2022)

Really hoping there aren't any serious complications for you or the rest of your family, José. As for the coughing, I'm prone to bronchitis and know only too well how disruptive it is to getting the rest that you need. Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Technostica (Feb 2, 2022)

José Herring said:


> I believe there are three sides to life the material world and one's own inner world of thought and the thoughts of others and they are connected. News like this takes a toll on my own morale and reading all the well wishes has helped more than I could ever express.
> 
> Thank you.


As a very long time student of shamanism, I can say with a good degree of authority that we have vast resources available to us when it comes to addressing illnesses.
May you and your family overcome this one and grow even stronger so that you can overcome any ensuing struggles along the path.

Peace 
SC


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 3, 2022)

I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 11, 2022)

All clear. Had my first negative test on Wed. Wife took her weekly PCR test through her work and tested negative today. 

Family is symptom free and happy.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## KEM (Feb 11, 2022)

José Herring said:


> All clear. Had my first negative test on Wed. Wife took her weekly PCR test through her work and tested negative today.
> 
> Family is symptom free and happy.
> 
> Thanks for your support.



Good to hear!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Feb 12, 2022)

That is great news José! Happy for you guys!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 12, 2022)

José Herring said:


> All clear. Had my first negative test on Wed. Wife took her weekly PCR test through her work and tested negative today.
> 
> Family is symptom free and happy.
> 
> Thanks for your support.


That’s wonderful to hear! I’m very glad.


----------



## SupremeFist (Feb 12, 2022)

José Herring said:


> All clear. Had my first negative test on Wed. Wife took her weekly PCR test through her work and tested negative today.
> 
> Family is symptom free and happy.
> 
> Thanks for your support.


Yay! 🤘🏻


----------



## antret (Feb 12, 2022)

I’m late to this, but glad to hear the good outcome!


----------



## Geomir (Feb 13, 2022)

José Herring said:


> All clear. Had my first negative test on Wed. Wife took her weekly PCR test through her work and tested negative today.
> 
> Family is symptom free and happy.
> 
> Thanks for your support.


Excellent news! All of you have won your fights! Time to celebrate by buying that strings library that you never needed but always wanted.


----------



## MarcusD (Feb 26, 2022)

Glad you're better now!

Me and the other-half have not long got over it. We both caught it a couple weeks ago. The first few days were the fever, aches (I had palpitations for the first night) . Then the rest of it was just feeling tired and constantly coughing. At no point did it effect our lungs or cause breathing difficulty - which surprised us both!


----------



## joed (Feb 26, 2022)

Best wishes and a speedy recovery.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 26, 2022)

MarcusD said:


> Glad you're better now!
> 
> Me and the other-half have not long got over it. We both caught it a couple weeks ago. The first few days were the fever, aches (I had palpitations for the first night) . Then the rest of it was just feeling tired and constantly coughing. At no point did it effect our lungs or cause breathing difficulty - which surprised us both!


Glad to hear you both made it through and are doing well now.


----------

